# Put-in-Bay ice guides



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Finally decided to take the advice of some ogfer's and try out ice fishing on Erie for the first time. A guide was definitely needed. So I called PIB Ice Guides. I talked to them last week about availability for scheduling a trip, and it all sounded great. I had to confirm plans with my guys that could make the trip, so i told them i would call back. I have been trying to get a hold of the guide since last Friday. I left two messages with no response. Has anyone heard from them? or been out with them over the weekend. Just trying to book a trip.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I talked to them last week as well I'll be heading up next weekend. I know they had 12 or so guys up this past weekend and had some early this week so I'm sure they are just busy running guys all over the ice, getting bait and propane filled etc. I'm sure they will get back to you asap.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I hope so. We are looking forward to this trip. Walleyes through the ice has to be fun.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

What's included in the price? Do they take you and your gear (shanty, etc) and bring you back when it's time? I guess I'm wondering if this is more of a taxi service, or a true guide service...meaning, do they try to put you on fish or just let you off whereever you ask them to.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Shawn called me back last night and I booked with them. I am new to the ice, but i believe them to be guides. They supply the gear, and the ride to and from their shanty. They also drill holes, clean them out, etc. It looks like a sweet deal, and i will know after the weekend. Check out their website. It comes up on google.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah sounds like a great deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright still somewhat confused...does the $75 include the ride to/from catwaba to the shanty, or from PIB to shanty and back?


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

That includes ride from PIB to shanty and back. 


The only thing I am taking are a few lures (pimples, etc). They are providing the rest.

We are staying at the Black Squirrel on Saturday night. The rates in winter are really nice.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Alright still somewhat confused...does the $75 include the ride to/from catwaba to the shanty, or from PIB to shanty and back?


You will need to get to southbass island. Either fly over or air boat ride. You ate limited to what you can take on the plane as its small. Aorboat will take shanty but cost is the same as another person, $60 for airboat. 80-100 for flight.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I know from exp that the guides will pick you up at airport and shuttle you to and from shanty and usually to youre hotel at end of day ,after that you rely on island taxi service to and from dinner and clebratory COCKTAILS,enjoy youre trip and good luck.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm flying up next saturday morning fishing all day saturday and sunday...any of you guys going to be there? I know Shawn said he has some others coming.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got back today from the Bay (fished Mon-tues Wed). It was slow. Lots of shad in the water. Picked up 5 on Mon then zippo. I will probly wait until things heat up a little bit, then head up again. 

Be safe


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

We will be fishing on Sunday with Shawn.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I will be with Shawn and Travis Tuesday and Wednesday!!!!
First time using a vex around the islands- looking foward if she can produce for us.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Tough fishing yesterday. 3 guys fishing 730 - 3. 1 eye and one pig perch. Enough white perch to need more minnows, but not much else. We still had a good time, and would consider it again. We didn't hear anyone else coming off with fish.

We fished pimples, raps, and buckshot spoons (all tipped). The eye came on a pink pimple.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Did you guys fish on Saturday or just use it as a travel day? How was the breakfast at the Squirl? Glad you got an eye, maybe more next time! Do you live in St. Mary's? A pastor friend of mine attends a new church just built in Wapak. and lives in St. Marys


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Saturday was a travel day for us. hopefully better luck next time. had a good time. The Squirrel served us well. Breakfast was sausage and gravy with hash browns and coffee cake. mmmm.

I live in Wapak and went to high school in St. Marys.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

The breakfast was great and on time, we ate before the others, 6:00 am. I will never forget seeing 60 walleye caught on Sunday from Sun up until noon. 6 guys, cooler with 36 and the rest catch and release! Hopefully the next time you go it will be on fire like the time I went last year.


----------

